# Today's walk in the forest (warning, lots of images)



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

OK, I posted this in the less serious part of the forum since these are only snapshots taken during a walk in the forest today. [edit: it has been moved now ...]

This is actually my standard walk if I want to relax, it starts right at my doorstep. Just wanted to share 


I left the house just after 6 pm or so i think.

1: leaving the house






2: crossing the road behind the house





3: and half a minute later, crossing the tram lines (those are the trains which get me into the city centre)





4: ..and into the forest ... quite green again by now 





5: ... this shoe has been there for 3 weeks now ... don't ask me why, must be some native pagan German cult 





6: some more trees in the evening sun





7: and a dog who joined in when I climbed up to the ridge ...





8: more spring green 





9: and yet more 





10: ..and more ...





11: some farm in the distance





12: the local gliding club was busy today





13: and up they go





14: another farm





15: some more open landscape and a small valley





16: a tree at the bottom of that valley





17: some water nearby





18: some locals 





19: on top of the next tiny hill ..





20: farm # 3





21: more trees in bright evening light





22: back into the forest





23: *pint!* .. actually 3 of them, one was for free :mrgreen:


----------



## Arch (Apr 27, 2008)

great job i say... worthy of a more serious gallery 


I like the forrest/tree ones, i find it very difficult to 'see' a picture within dense woodland but i think the tree ones came out well here :thumbup:


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

Arch said:


> great job i say... *worthy of a more serious gallery*
> 
> 
> I like the forrest/tree ones, i find it very difficult to 'see' a picture within dense woodland but i think the tree ones came out well here :thumbup:



suggest one, and move it there then  Not sure where it would belong to. Is this serious landscape? hmmm...


----------



## Arch (Apr 27, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Is this serious landscape? hmmm...



Depends if you have a serious expression on your face when you look at them i suppose :scratch:

Na, its up to you its your thread... i think if it goes anywhere it should be nature and wildlife as its mainly trees... but your call dude.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

Arch said:


> Depends if you have a serious expression on your face when you look at them i suppose :scratch:
> 
> Na, its up to you its your thread... i think if it goes anywhere it should be nature and wildlife as its mainly trees... but your call dude.



ok, it is green (LaFoto, do you hear me? greeeeen!) .. so just move it there then  Thanks


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 27, 2008)

number 17 is breathtaking! wow!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 27, 2008)

All great!! But i really like #6


----------



## lextalionis (Apr 27, 2008)

#8, #15, and #17 are esp. nice!  Boy...you have a nice evening walk.

-Roy


----------



## caspertodd (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow!  I wish I had a walk like this!  Very nice pics.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 27, 2008)

What an enjoyable thread, to see your part of the world and the bright greens of springtime. My faves are 6, and 16. Beautiful.


----------



## danir (Apr 28, 2008)

Fun thread.
Does it count as a walk for us all?


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 28, 2008)

Big :hugs: for Photo 21. That is *the colour*.
Spring is just a tad more advanced those three-hours-drive further south, I can tell from these photos. But in a week from now, "my" woods will be as green. Yay. :cheer: 

My husband must not see Photo 13 ... he must not see it ... must not ... never! (He'll wish he still flew the glider then, you know, used to fly for many years, including surviving a mid-air collision and all).

You took these for me, didn't you? Most of them you took for me? 
Say it, just say!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks all  So you seem to like my snapshots ....

Danir, yes, in a way it is a walk for all of you! 


LaFoto ... of course I took some for you .. and I knew you would like the colour of the sunlit leaves


----------



## skier66 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice series, thanks for sharing.
I've done some nice tours around Europe in the past.. always A+.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks  glad you enjoyed Europe


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 28, 2008)

#15 makes me want to move there!!!! SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2008)

well, come over then .. but I think there are better regions in Germany than where I actually live  ... 
I just took perspectives which look nice, but all in all this region here is very urban.


----------

